# Seedlings in Fox Farms?



## Raw Dog (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it okay to put germinated seeds in Fox Farms Potting soil. Because thats all I got but I think I heard that Fox Farms has nutrients and could harm the seedlings. Can anyone help me out with this


----------



## astrobud (Aug 11, 2009)

some strains maybe but i use ffof all the way through. b/4 you plant the seed give the soil a good watering and use plain water for 3 weeks then start your nutes. i have had no problems.hope that helps


----------



## Six (Aug 11, 2009)

Sativa's are real sensitive to nutes when they are seedlings...depends on what you are growing...i have been working with FFOF as of late and some do really well and some die as soon as they hit the soil...it really depends on what you strain you are growing...if you want to stick with FF i would suggest the light warrior for seedlings...the ocean forest can go either way...just my experience...


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Aug 11, 2009)

i start them in foxfarm ocean forest with no problems at all just like astro said  plain water  for 3 weeks or in my case when i induce flowering  hope this helps


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 12, 2009)

i start everything, regardless of final planting medium, in PH'd rockwool cubes.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, 

FFOF is some great soil but many growers have had problems using FFOF with seedlings on some strains.  It really depends on how well you know your strain and not too many of us know too much about our strain if the seed is yet to be germinated.  This 'Is FFOF safe for seedlings?' question is a post I see at least once a month on all the mj forums I visit and you hear all the usual "I've never had any problems..."  but plenty chime in about having nute burn so without a doubt FFOF is on the 'hot' side for seedlings.  Small clones are fine in FFOF and they just eat up the organic nutes because they have a much more developed root structure than a seedling does at that size.

If you get some Light Warrior and mix it 50/50 with FFOF you'll end up with a great substrate for seedlings and it will give an added mychorrizae boost as well as ample nutes to carry the developing plant through vegging.  I've had nute burn on many strains in the 7-8 years I've been using FFOF.  I've also done some A/B comparisons with seedlings using (A) FFOF or (B) 50/50 LW/FFOF mix.  IME, even seeds from strains that don't show any burn in the FFOF grow a little better and have more dense root structure in the 50/50 mix.  With indica seedlings a 60/40 or 70/30 FFOF/LW mix seems to be closer to ideal.

Happy Growing!


----------



## FTP817 (Aug 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> FFOF is some great soil but many growers have had problems using FFOF with seedlings on some strains. It really depends on how well you know your strain and not too many of us know too much about our strain if the seed is yet to be germinated. This 'Is FFOF safe for seedlings?' question is a post I see at least once a month on all the mj forums I visit and you hear all the usual "I've never had any problems..." but plenty chime in about having nute burn so without a doubt FFOF is on the 'hot' side for seedlings. Small clones are fine in FFOF and they just eat up the organic nutes because they have a much more developed root structure than a seedling does at that size.
> 
> ...


 good lookin out ill try that light warrior mix out


----------



## Raw Dog (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah man thanks for the advice I got 3feminized strawberry cough and  3 feminized OG Kush from attitude btw but since I only have 6 seeds I want to make sure I dont mess them up


----------



## Six (Aug 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> FFOF is some great soil but many growers have had problems using FFOF with seedlings on some strains.  It really depends on how well you know your strain and not too many of us know too much about our strain if the seed is yet to be germinated.  This 'Is FFOF safe for seedlings?' question is a post I see at least once a month on all the mj forums I visit and you hear all the usual "I've never had any problems..."  but plenty chime in about having nute burn so without a doubt FFOF is on the 'hot' side for seedlings.  Small clones are fine in FFOF and they just eat up the organic nutes because they have a much more developed root structure than a seedling does at that size.
> 
> ...



:yeahthat: Well put...kudo's  :clap:


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 12, 2009)

I use FF nutes and FFOF til recently. I found as a new grower the soil tended to be a bit hot for some seedlings and also its expensive so i switched to Promix BX and use 30-40% perlite. I can have total control over any nutes i give and dont want to give to each particular strain.
Example;
All 11 G-13 seeds i had never sprouted in FFOF and others got nute burn early on.


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Aug 12, 2009)

yes perhaps this is true about certain strains not starting well in foxfarm  i have only grown white widow, ak 48, super skunk , aurora indica , skunk #1 and Big bud  but they all did reallly well perhaps some of the more exotic strains dont though  just my input have a great day


----------



## 1stimer (Aug 23, 2009)

I recently planted my seedlings in FFOF and the soil was too hot and they got burnt, I transplanted them in light Worrior last night and waiting to see if that helps. I am going to wait a couple of days maybe a week before I give them any nutes.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with six, some of the seedlings do well, and other pop the surface and then stop. They don't shrivel up and die, but they simply stop growing.  It doesn't have the appearance of nute burn, though.

It was recently decided that next time, I would start my seedlings in light warrior.


----------

